# Bug Out Fishing Kit



## Sigma3survival (Mar 4, 2011)

Wanted to see what everyone is carrying in their bug out bag fishing kit. What are your thoughts on what to carry, how much of each thing, and what is most important to you? Here is a video of my long term bug out fishing kit and I think it includes just about everything someone would need. You can always add more but I put my emphasis on lightweight! Look forward to hearing some new ideas from everyone.Thanks!


----------

